
Rotating CSS Image Slider - js4all
http://cssdeck.com/item/preview/308/awesome-rotating-css-image-slider
======
yaix
The CSS3 development is at a point where we should be careful not to repeat
the eye-huring things we did to Flash.

All these "amazing" examples of what CSS3 can do are... well, amazing,
considerings the limitations of CSS2. But also dangerous, considering "flash
based web sites".

Remember that a user may want to see the same page several times. Copy-paste
parts of it. Have a closer look at a specific item on the page. Cares for the
content, not the weird movements it is doing.

~~~
lbotos
I agree with what you are saying but this was a contrived example. The effect
is "too the max" and not completely thought out from a UX perspective.

The downsides with flash were the accessibility issues and the fact that it
was a browser plugin. This is baked directly into the browser and if coded
correctly I think can be used sparingly for a good effect. As much as we
browse the web for content, as long as it is displayed effectively (in a
static or dynamic) manner is what counts.

~~~
novalis
You will always find bad design and poorly thought UX. I don't like
attributing fault to Flash, CSS3 or whatever next. It should be linked to who
codes it in and not the platform. There is no accessibility issue with the
platform you reference if it is done correctly, unfortunately you probably
have been exposed to the worst it can do, still; effective content display and
proper dev are separate issues.

------
mistercow
It's very glitchy in Chrome 18.0.1025.162 . Parts of the image get clipped off
during and after the transitions, and there's some random pausing.

~~~
kushsolitary
Try it now, I commented out the hover part as it might be causing the
problems. Should work fine now.

~~~
mistercow
Yep, much better.

------
simonbrown
Hurts my eyes a bit.

------
jstabbac
Hmm, doesn't seem to work in Opera 11.62

~~~
kushsolitary
Opera and IE are not supported

------
jan-hocevar
It's a bit buggy in Chrome 18

~~~
kushsolitary
Try it again. I improved the code a bit

~~~
jan-hocevar
Nice!

------
jsavimbi
One of these days I'm going to pull a metric out of my tuccus explaining to
anyone who'll listen that the use of slides for anything other than a
presentation [slide deck] is very annoying to the user.

